# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Online Retailers



## WolverineFan (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello Everyone, This is my first post and I must say that I love this forum! Friendly people and great advice.







Now on to my question. What online equipment retailers (heaters, filters etc.) have people had the best luck with? Another forum I visit recommends Big Al's up in Canada but are there others? TIA


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello Everyone, This is my first post and I must say that I love this forum! Friendly people and great advice.







Now on to my question. What online equipment retailers (heaters, filters etc.) have people had the best luck with? Another forum I visit recommends Big Al's up in Canada but are there others? TIA


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I do all most all of my on-line ordering from Big Als, I have found them to have the best prices and so far I have not had any problems with accuracy of the orders. I have also order once or twice from Pet Solutions & Marine Depot.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

I do BigAls too. They have a US store, be sure you go into the right online store or you'll go into sticker show. "These prices are terrible! Oops... *click* That's better!"


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

It depends on what you are ordering. But I have always found http://www.drsfostersmith.com to be an excellant place. Usually very good prices, fast service and customer service and return policy that is better than most, if not all.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Robert here at AquaBotanic sells a heck of a lot of stuff. Don't forget to check in with him!

I have always been very satisfied with That Fish Place in Lancaster, PA. Nice people, great prices. Price and selection, they ofetn do better than Drs. Foster and Smith. Check them out too!

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Main.aspx

Mike


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Not really an online store, but ebay is a great place too.....
I have found many different types of CF lights on there for much less than what your LFS or even some online stores are selling them for.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i must second ebay. great deal if you don't get screwed over.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Aside from That Fish Place, I believe I've used all of the above. My experience will all of them has been good to date. There is also ahsupply.com for CF lighting if you want to specialize a bit. I guess when I order on-line, I'm mainly driven by the best cost or availability. I'm also willing to spend a bit more to help out one of the smaller lfs's that I like to frequent.


----------



## imported_ThomE (Aug 24, 2004)

I second thatfishplace for hardware, I live so close to them that ground shipment is really next day


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies! Momotaro, whatever Robert has that I need I will get from him. I already have a wish list a mile long.


----------

